# Welchen Helm AM/Touren



## Lahmschnecke (28. März 2014)

Ich habe meinen Helm (Alpina Mädels-Variante) bei einem Sturz geschrottet  - Gott sei Dank hat er seinen Zweck erfüllt, der Kopf blieb heil.

Jetzt suche ich einen guten leichten Helm, an dem man auch problemlos eine Lupine anbringen kann. War beim geschrotteten Helm immer ein Riesengewurschtel, bis die Lampe mal grade saß.
Und was ist grade so "state-of-the-art" bei Damenhelmen? Was tragt Ihr auf den Köpfen?

Danke


----------



## 4mate (28. März 2014)

Wenn der Helm nicht älter als 12 Monate ist gibt's bei Alpina
Tel: +49 821 780030
per Crash Replacement einen Neuen zum halben Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. März 2014)

Danke, interessante Info... aber leider ist er schon 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## scylla (28. März 2014)

IXS Trail RS 

Für das Lupinchen hab ich mir eine Kletthalterung für den Lampenkopf geholt, damit ist die Anbringung viel flexibler (außerdem schneller montiert und weniger fummlig). Am IXS hab ich den Klett einfach auf den "Mittelsteg" des Schilds geklebt. Würde aber auch mit dem Band gehen.


----------



## 4mate (28. März 2014)

* *
*iXS Trail RS Helm: Knallgrüner Schutzengel für den Kopf ...*


----------



## scylla (28. März 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> *Anhang anzeigen 282070 *
> *iXS Trail RS Helm: Knallgrüner Schutzengel für den Kopf ...*



wobei ich das mit dem Drücken der Brillenbügel bzw. der Verstellratsche im Hinterkopf, was im Artikel angemerkt wird, bei mir nicht bestätigen kann. Scheint sich mit meiner Kopfform und meiner Radbrille besser zu vertragen als bei den Testern.


----------



## XR-Kalle (28. März 2014)

Ich kann Dir den Uvex Quatro Pro nur wärmstens empfehlen... das Teil sitzt (zumindest bei mir) bombastisch und ein Halter für Lupine Lampe und Go Pro ist auch schon dabei. 
http://reviews.mtbr.com/featured-uvex-quatro-pro-all-mountain-bike-helmet


----------



## 4mate (28. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Scheint sich mit meiner Kopfform und meiner Radbrille besser zu vertragen als bei den Testern.


Das ist der Punkt: 
Die Helme haben verschiedene Innenformen, nicht jeder Helm passt auf jeden
Kopf, die Ohren befinden sich bei den einen höher, bei den anderen tiefer.

Das Schlüsselwort heißt ANPROBIEREN. Als ich meinen Schutzhelm kaufte,
war von einem 3/4 Dutzend verschiedener Helme EINER mit meiner Rübe
kompatibel und passte perfekt. Es war ein Uvex. Deshalb sollte man nicht
nach Marke und Farbe kaufen, sondern wirklich vor Ort durchtesten.

Auch daran denken dass er groß genug ist damit im Winter noch eine wär-
mende Fleece-Unterziehmütz oder dergleichen darunter passt


----------



## wintergriller (28. März 2014)

Sehr leicht, luftig und Beleuchtung lässt sich auch gut befestigen:
MET Kaos Ultimalite


----------



## Sleyvas (28. März 2014)

Ich finde den Bell Super im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes super. Zu Hause fliegt noch mein Giro Xar herum aber den mag ich gar nicht mehr tragen. Das fühlt sich wie die blanke Styroporschale auf der Birne an. Der Bell sitzt bei mir schön satt auf dem Kopf und ist schön gepolstert. Er hinterlässt zwar an der Stirn Spuren aber ich habe kein Druckgefühl oder ähliches. Wärmer als eine herkömmliche XC-Schale ist er allerdings schon. Jedoch nicht so warm, dass ich ihn im Sommer nicht tragen würde. 

Meine Piko lässt sich mit dem Band recht problemlos durch die Öffnungen  befestigen, das dauert auch nicht wirklich lang. Am Visier lässt sie sich auch festmachen, wie man mag. Die GoPro-Halterung...nunja, wer's braucht.


----------



## Chrige (28. März 2014)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Sehr leicht, luftig und Beleuchtung lässt sich auch gut befestigen:
> MET Kaos Ultimalite


 Ich liebe meinen MET Helm. Wie aber schon erwähnt musst du selber ausprobieren. Der MET Helm ist so leicht, dass ich ihn auch schon suchte, als ich ihn schon auf dem Kopf hatte. Er ist auch super gut durchlüftet und die Kappe passt im Winter auch drunter. Keine Ahnung wegen der Befestigung, da meine Lampe immer am Bike selber befestigt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. März 2014)

Ich hab festgestellt, es gibt Köpfe, auf die passen Met und Giro, anderen Köpfe (wozu meiner gehört) passen Alpina oder Uvex. Da hilft wirklich nur probieren. Mein bester Helm war ein Mango (baugleich mit Bell), aber den hab ich nach langen Jahren entsorgt. Die Lampe (wenn ich denn mal eine benutze) mach ich auch mit einem Klett am Mittelsteg fest. Hält bombig.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. März 2014)

Da steh ich nun, ich armer Thor... 

Danke für die vielen Antworten:
Beim Uvex ist die Lupine-Halterung super, aber am "Hinterkopf" sieht der Helm durch die vorstehenden Teile echt gefährlich aus. Bin auf den Hinterkopf gefallen. Und der IXS sieht am Hinterkopf auch sparsam aus...

Jetzt weiß ich aber was ich mal anprobieren kann, vielen Dank. Meinen alten Helm gibt's auch noch... und er hat den Härtetest bestanden...


----------



## Martina H. (28. März 2014)

IXS Trail - der erste Helm, der auf meinem Kopf nicht aussieht wie ein Pilz , passt hervorragend, ist super bequem...

... aber wie gesagt, es hilft nur anprobieren - jeder hat eben seinen eigenen Kopf


----------



## HiFi XS (29. März 2014)

Der Giro Feature passt mir super! Bin aber nicht sicher, wie es mit Lampe anbringen aussieht. Giro ist der beste Helm für mich - die S geht bis 51 - die meisten andere AM- Helme sind für meine Birne viel zu gross!


----------



## QTrotter (30. März 2014)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche - nach etwas, was nicht nur oben schützt, sondern da, wo man auch drauf fallen würde ;-)
Den Super habe ich vorgestern probiert, hat gepasst, aber finde selbst den nicht sooo weit runtergezogen. (Nein, Fullface soll es auch nicht sein ;-) )


----------



## Principiante (3. April 2014)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Helme/Recon-Stealth-Helm-matt-schwarz.html


Ich fahre diesen, er passt super, ich vergesse immer, das ich ihn aufhabe.
Aber es stimmt, jeder Kopf ist anders.
LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (3. April 2014)

Den Bell Super habe ich auch, finde, daß er am Hinterkopf sehr weit runter reicht, hängt vielleicht auch von der gewählten Größe und Kopfform ab, ich habe ihn mit einer Untermütze passend gewählt und eine Nummer kleiner hätte er geradeso in der weitesten Einstellung gepaßt aber eben höher auf dem Kopf gesessen. 
Jedoch ist es ein "richtiger Helm", man spürt, daß man etwas auf dem Kopf hat, als Motorradfahrerin bin ich das gewohnt.
Falls ich mal auf Radwegen oder Forststraßen - event. noch bei großer Hitze - fahre nehme ich aber ergänzend einen guten Rennradhelm.

Als leichten MtB-Helm für alles, der auch den Hinterkopf besser schützen soll, finde ich auch den IXS Trail oder den Mavic Notch recht gut, wenn er denn richtig sitzt.


----------



## mtbbee (3. April 2014)

ich habe was neues farbenfrohes gesucht und endlich gefunden ... habe die meisten der genannten anprobiert, aber ich habe eben eine Giro Birne .... ist der HEX geworden in einer schönen stabilo Farbe  - mir ist auch das Gewicht auf dem Kopf wichtig - der Hex wiegt in S 285g inkl. Visier und sitzt damit angenehm leicht - aber das Tragegefühl ist so unterschiedlich wie mit dem Sattel


----------



## iFabui (4. April 2014)

.


----------



## zuckerfee (29. April 2014)

Moin Mädels,
ich suche auch gerade einen neuen Helm. Hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem Fox Girls Flux? Den habe ich gerade postwendend erhalten.  Allerdings hatte ich gestern im Laden den Bell Super auf und den fand ich schon recht ansprechend und passgenau für mich. Schaut auch in der Tattoovariante bissl flippiger aus als der graue Fox. Wobei der Fox schon auch gut auf meinen Kopf passt... Bin hin und her gerissen.  Preislich wäre der Bell teurer, den gibt es aber momentan auch für 93 Euronen im Netz. Der Fox kostet regulär 99.

Ich fahre am liebsten schön gechillt irgendwelche Trails.

Danke euch!
LG Kathleen


----------



## Hofbiker (29. April 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Helm (Alpina Mädels-Variante) bei einem Sturz geschrottet  - Gott sei Dank hat er seinen Zweck erfüllt, der Kopf blieb heil.
> 
> Jetzt suche ich einen guten leichten Helm, an dem man auch problemlos eine Lupine anbringen kann. War beim geschrotteten Helm immer ein Riesengewurschtel, bis die Lampe mal grade saß.
> Und was ist grade so "state-of-the-art" bei Damenhelmen? Was tragt Ihr auf den Köpfen?
> ...




Hallo Lahmschnecke,

Fur die Befestigung der Lupine und CO verwende ich diesen Helm in der Übergangszeit Frühjahr/Herbst und im Winter zum Tourenskilauf.
Beim DAV/ÖAV gibt es den zu einem Spezialpreis.
in der warmen Zeit habe ich diesen leichten Helm und der steht auf der Wunschliste für Strasse und MTB.

viel Spass und gute Genesung!!  damit du im Sommer mit den Mädl ´s mitfahren kannst!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. April 2014)

Danke, Hofbiker, die MTB-Helme schau ich mir an und probier sie mal zwecks Passform. Von der Beschreibung und "Ausstattung" finde ich sie sie sehr gut. Form follows function .
Danke für die Genesungswünsche, ich sitze schon wieder im Sattel, allerdings im Reha-Modus. Und mit meinem alten Helm. Aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was ich alles mal probieren muß und wo ich die Kopfpötte auch finde. Und wir Mädels fahren gemeinsam, das ist sicher! Das einzige was uns abhalten würde wäre ein Wintereinbruch. Und auch dann ist die Tour nur verschoben. Gefällt sie Dir?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. April 2014)

Wenn schon Casco, würde ich mir den Viper holen, da kannst du noch einen Kinnbügel dranklippen, dann bist du auch für härtere Trails oder Bikepark gerüstet. Mir hat der schon die eine oder andere üble Gesichtsverletzung erspart. Die Flexibilität ist super, weil du zum Bergauffahren den Bügel in den Rucksack stopfen kannst und bergab dennoch den vollen Schutz hast. Wie du schon sagst, form follows function


----------



## Hofbiker (30. April 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Danke, Hofbiker, die MTB-Helme schau ich mir an und probier sie mal zwecks Passform. Von der Beschreibung und "Ausstattung" finde ich sie sie sehr gut. Form follows function .
> Danke für die Genesungswünsche, ich sitze schon wieder im Sattel, allerdings im Reha-Modus. Und mit meinem alten Helm. Aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was ich alles mal probieren muß und wo ich die Kopfpötte auch finde. Und wir Mädels fahren gemeinsam, das ist sicher! Das einzige was uns abhalten würde wäre ein Wintereinbruch. Und auch dann ist die Tour nur verschoben. Gefällt sie Dir?



Könnte mich als Nachahmungstäter entpuppen,  bin dabei für 2015 einige Streckenabschnitte einzuplanen.

dieses Jahr möchte ich mich im Brenner Gebiet mit meinen Freunden fur 3 Tageaustoben. Innsbruck Mutters Mutterjöchl Mieders Steinach usw. Schlüsseljoch Schlegeisspeicher Finkenberg   Tux Geiseljoch Inntal.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Mai 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn schon Casco, würde ich mir den Viper holen, da kannst du noch einen Kinnbügel dranklippen, dann bist du auch für härtere Trails oder Bikepark gerüstet. Mir hat der schon die eine oder andere üble Gesichtsverletzung erspart. Die Flexibilität ist super, weil du zum Bergauffahren den Bügel in den Rucksack stopfen kannst und bergab dennoch den vollen Schutz hast. Wie du schon sagst, form follows function



Den Casco Viper liebe ich, der passt auf meiner Rübe optimal und der Kinnbügel ist das Tüpfelchen obendrauf.

@zuckerfee: den Fox Flux bin ich ca. ein Jahr gefahren. Finde ihn relativ schwer. Im Winter mit ner dünnen Mütze drunter war er ok, ohne Mütze hat er bei mir allerdings nicht optimal gesessen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. Mai 2014)

Auf meine Rübe hat der Casco Daimon leider nicht gepasst, und er ist auch 60g schwerer als mein Alpina .

Danke an alle für die vielen Infos, der Thread kann ruhig weiter geführt werden, da er ja auch für andere interessant ist. Ich habe mich für den - sturzerprobten - Alpina entschieden, weil er einfach super sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QTrotter (9. Mai 2014)

Bei mir wurde es nun/heute der Fox Flux.
Im Vergleich zum Bell Super 
a) bessere Belüftung - schwitze heftig
b) bissi besserer Sitz/Passform, sehr gut einstellbar
c) geht hinten weiter runter.

Hatte noch O'Neal Orbiter auf - sitzt laut Spiegel sehr weit oben 
Met ?? komische Kopfform, passt nicht zu meinem eckigen Kopf


----------



## zuckerfee (15. Mai 2014)

Servus Mädels,
ich hab jetzt den Bell Super behalten. Der sitzt auf meinem Kopf besser als der Fox und ich finde man kann ihn besser einstellen. Ich mochte diese Ratsche beim Fox nicht wirklich und auch die Halteriemen, die man komplett von einer zur anderen Seite durchziehen konnte, waren nicht so mein Ding. Bin allerdings mal gespannt wie der sich bei 30 Grad im Schatten anfühlt.


----------



## Warnschild (15. Mai 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Helm (Alpina Mädels-Variante) bei einem Sturz geschrottet  - Gott sei Dank hat er seinen Zweck erfüllt, der Kopf blieb heil.
> 
> Jetzt suche ich einen guten leichten Helm, an dem man auch problemlos eine Lupine anbringen kann. War beim geschrotteten Helm immer ein Riesengewurschtel, bis die Lampe mal grade saß.
> Und was ist grade so "state-of-the-art" bei Damenhelmen? Was tragt Ihr auf den Köpfen?
> ...



Wie wär's mit dem Uvex Quatro (Pro)? Ist ein reinrassiger Allmountain-Helm, komfortabel, gut belüftet, leicht und mit integrierter Halterung (beim Pro ist die, glaube ich, dabei, bei den normalen Quatro-Modellen kann man sie dazu kaufen), die auch für eine Lupine passen dürfte.


----------



## Warnschild (15. Mai 2014)

PS: Achso, vergessen: Gibt's in 1000 Designs und das Visier ist verstellbar, was ich auch praktisch finde.


----------



## 4mate (15. Mai 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Auf meine Rübe hat der Casco Daimon leider nicht gepasst, und er ist auch 60g schwerer als mein Alpina .
> 
> Danke an alle für die vielen Infos, der Thread kann ruhig weiter geführt werden, da er ja auch für andere interessant ist. Ich habe mich für den - sturzerprobten - Alpina entschieden, weil er einfach super sitzt.


----------



## Warnschild (15. Mai 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> der Thread kann ruhig weiter geführt werden, da er ja auch für andere interessant ist.


----------



## frechehex (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit dem BELL super 2 MIPS?
Hab mir den in S gekauft, is aber schon zu eng und paßt net gscheit. Fällt der eher kleiner aus?
Vom Gewicht und der Farbe schaut der genial aus


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2016)

Der Umfang ist ja angegeben, also "groß" oder "klein" ausfallen tun Helme eher nicht. Sind halt für den Kopfumfang, der drauf steht.
Dafür fällt die Passform sehr unterschiedlich aus. Manche sind eher für schmale Köpfe geeignet, andere eher für runde Köpfe.
Bell fällt sehr schmal aus. Auf meinem Kopf drücken die Bell Helme auf die Schläfen, selbst wenn vorne und hinten im Helm noch viel zu viel Platz wäre. Ich bekomme von dem Druck auf den Schläfen dann auch sehr schnell Kopfschmerzen, mal 5min im Laden anbehalten reicht da schon.

Wenn's nicht gescheit passt, tausch ihn um! Alles andere ist Murks. Du hast das Ding beim Radeln ja etwas länger auf dem Kopf, da sollte es nicht unangenehm sein. Außerdem verrutscht ein schlecht sitzender Helm zu leicht bei einem Sturz und schützt dann nicht gescheit. Wenn der  Helmumfang zum Kopfumfang passt, aber die Passform nicht stimmt, ist eine Nummer größer kaufen auch keine Lösung, das sitzt dann zu wackelig wenn es zu groß ist.
Schöne Helme in deiner Lieblingsfarbe gibt es sicher auch von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## KaetheR (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo, 

habe mir auch vor wenigen Tagen einen neuen Helm gekauft.
der Bell super Mips 2 passte mir auch nicht. Mit einem Kopfumfang von 55 cm liege ich gerade an der Grenze von S zu M (52-56 / 55-59). 
Beide Größen saßen nicht richtig. Auch Uvex Quatro saß bei mir nicht - der drückte mich.
Am Ende wurde es dann nochmals IXS Trail RS...der sitzt bei mir am besten. 

Grüße
Käthe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (16. Juni 2016)

habe mir den ohne Mips geholt, Mann den mit Mips und noch die Kinnbügel dazu ... tragen den jetzt schon ne Zeit und kann nur empfehlen gegen das Drücken an den Schläfen das hell graue Pad zu entfernen - passt einwandfrei seit dem. Dieses ist nur leicht eingeklebt, lässt sich wirklich fix ohne Rückstände entfernen .. Tipp kam hier aus dem Forum, wurde in einem Thread zum Helm beschrieben.

Ansonsten trage ich noch den Specialized Ambush und den Uvex Quattro Pro, wichtig war mir der Kinnbügel am Bell, wenn auch kein vollwertiger Fullface, aber wenigstens ein wenig mehr Schutz.


----------



## frechehex (16. Juni 2016)

Danke scylla und mtbee 
Eure Tips waren sehr hilfreich.


----------



## frechehex (17. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mich jetzt für den Uvex Finale entschieden. Paßt am Besten.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Juli 2016)

Hatte eine von euch schon mal den Alpina King Carapax in der Hand? 
Leider finde ich auch noch keinen ordentlichen test vom Helm  

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Juli 2016)

Ich meine die Bike hat gerade leichte Helme mit Kinnbügel getestet und der King Carapax kam da hinsichtlich der Schutzwirkung des Bügels nicht so gut weg.


----------



## bajcca (19. Juli 2016)

@greenhorn-biker 

in der Hand hatte ich ihn noch nicht, ich habe nur den Test in der aktuellen Bike gelesen. Hier mal ein Foto vom Testergebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Juli 2016)

bajcca schrieb:


> @greenhorn-biker
> 
> in der Hand hatte ich ihn noch nicht, ich habe nur den Test in der aktuellen Bike gelesen. Hier mal ein Foto



Danke fürs fotografieren, hilft mir sehr weiter! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbee (19. Juli 2016)

Der Alpina Carapax ist für sich genommen ein angenehm zu tragender Helm, mir hat das Fliegengitter gut gefallen, ist relativ leicht, saß gut auf meiner Birne. Habe diesen an meinen Kollegen zum Probieren weitergereicht der ihn nicht mehr absetzen wollte.
den King habe ich mir beim Stadler angeschaut: billig gemachter Kinnbügel und schnelles An/Abschrauben nicht möglich

Typisch BikeBravo: testen was, was es nicht zu kaufen gibt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Juli 2016)

Ich werd mir den  Uvex jakkyl hde jetzt bei Rose bestellen und dank Dickschädel    nicht mehr lange warten müssen   

Werde dann mal berichten was er so für einen Eindruck macht....


Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## M_on_Centurion (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo in die Runde,

Ich habe mir heute den Bell Super 3 bestellt.
Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass es wohl eine spezielle Frauenvariante gibt, habe aber irgendwie keinen Unterschied finden können, sind genau die gleichen Größen wie bei den Männermodellen, nur die Farben sind anders.
Kennt eine von euch vielleicht den Unterschied?


----------



## Lalyle (7. Juli 2017)

Ist nur die Farbe, kannst auch den normalen nehmen...

Ich wundere mich über eure Einschätzung vom Bell! Ich hab einen breiten Kopf und der Bell ist einer der wenigen die für mich gehen. Ist wohl der 3er breiter geworden als der 2er? Ich hab den 3er. Musste einfach beim Kinnbügel das Pad entfernen, das war mir viel zu eng. Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden. Er ist im Vergleich zu meinem TDL Helm sogar besser belüftet. Der Fox war mir ohne Kinnbügel zu fett.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (7. Juli 2017)

Ich hab's mir ja fast gedacht, wie immer halt. 
Der Helm ist auch schon da und ich probiere ihn gerade aus. Rein optisch finde ich ihn gut, nicht so wie mein aktueller "Pilz", bin mir aber noch unsicher, ob ich ihn behalten werde. Ich glaube so richtig passt der mir nicht, muss aber erst noch alle Verstellmöglichkeiten ausprobieren.

Edit: Werde ihn wohl zurückschicken, irgendwie habe ich immer ein leichtes Druckgefühl, wenn ich den Helm so eng mache, dass er fest ist - schade. 

Edit 2: Vielleicht interessiert es ja die eine oder andere:
Bei mir (Umfang 53, schmaler Kopf) ist es jetzt der Uvex Quatro geworden, der sitzt wirklich fest und ist angenehm zu tragen. Ich hatte noch den Giro Cartelle probiert, der ähnlich dem Bell ist. Der hat auch prinzipiell gut gepasst, aber doch ein ganz leichtes Druckgefühl erzeugt, der Uvex ist bequemer. Alpina passte gar nicht, ist durchwegs zu breit an den Seiten.


----------

